# problems with my 2009 merc 6 hp



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Either three things
Bad gas
Carb needs rebuilt
Air leak on fuel system. 
Sometimes it's the easiest/most obvious thing that causes the issue..


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I had the same problem when I first got my 04' merc. I did a few things and now it runs great. 
1. replaced the pick-up tube in the tank.
2. replaced all gas line and bulb
3. cleaned the carb, and sprayed liquid mechanic all up in it.

I'm not sure exactly what fixed the problem. I think it was the pick-up tube. But it could've been a combo of all of it.


----------



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks guys for the info. now ive been house hunting the last 5 months, and the gas has been sitting so do u think it could be bad gas? also some one told me to use ring free by yamaha. has anybody ever used it?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I'd definately get the old gas out and see if that helps. If it doesn't, start troubleshooting the other things AH and I mentioned. I'd start with the easiest things until I found the problem. Who knows it might just be the gas...


----------



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

im on it. let u know what happens . thanks again.


----------



## snag (Aug 7, 2011)

im on it. let u know what happens . thanks again.


----------

